# How many Reaktor heads here?



## Deep Data Loops (May 3, 2020)

Seems not as much? Hopefully I’m wrong about this ?!

btw biggest Wish of mine: Reaktor On iOS (Multitouch of course) 

Cheers,
Rene


----------



## Rob (May 3, 2020)

From the lack of response I think you can draw some conclusion... I got it years ago, but after some experimenting I abandoned it, too complicated for my kind of brain


----------



## Deep Data Loops (May 3, 2020)

Rob said:


> From the lack of response I think you can draw some conclusion... I got it years ago, but after some experimenting I abandoned it, too complicated for my kind of brain


Yeah can be frustrating at times but using what others made Is actually already worth it


----------



## Nate Johnson (May 3, 2020)

I’ve been playing with it for a while now. These days I only use the Blocks side of it, as a virtual modular system. I definitely don’t have the patience to build anything myself, but am always impressed by what others have created from scratch. 

All in all though, I find myself drifting away from the whole platform. For what I do most of the time, My DAW and a virtual sampleris all I need. Reaktor is juuuust clunky enough to slow down my workflow. I will always appreciate what its taught me though!


----------



## YaniDee (May 3, 2020)

It is complicated..never built anything myself, but with all the included libraries (current & legacy) and all the user patches out there, you sure get your money's worth! The synths and Fx are not flashy or pretty, but they cover a lot of ground..you hardly need to buy any more synths if you own it (yea, right..)


----------



## José Herring (May 3, 2020)

I dabble. It has some cool stuff, but ultimately I don't use it much. I got it mostly to design custom fx but I found that there are so many other FX already built.

My original idea was to use it to design FX and synths that I had in my head but not available. Then Reason got better became a VST plugin and synths exploded and then hardware got cheaper too, so it just sits there now. I don't even like Blocks that much. Form is a cool synth though but then I just learned to use Grain in Reason and they do about the same thing. 

But, they did a good job with some recreations of classic synths. Most of them free. So I started looking through those.

Mostly I judge by the forums though. You head into Reaktor forums and I have no idea what they are talking about. I head over to the Reason forums and everybody is jammin'. So for modular production environments I just use Reason.


----------



## cuttime (May 3, 2020)

Yes, Form is very good. The full edition Prism, and even the free version, is worth the price of admission.


----------



## José Herring (May 3, 2020)

cuttime said:


> Yes, Form is very good. The full edition Prism, and even the free version, is worth the price of admission.


Haven't tried Prism yet. Will give it a shot.


----------



## Quasar (May 3, 2020)

Rob said:


> From the lack of response I think you can draw some conclusion... I got it years ago, but after some experimenting I abandoned it, too complicated for my kind of brain


I'm in the same boat, and gave it up a long time ago as impenatrable. I do have a few saved presets other have made, a VHS effect which is a terrific lofi tool... But I can't deal with the interface at all.


----------



## HeliaVox (May 3, 2020)

I've been using Reaktor since it was Generator, and I'm still confused about how it works. 
Great Pro and User library though.
If I want to do any sort of modular tomfoolery, my mind works very well with the Grid in Bitwig


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 3, 2020)

I use it and love it although I don't use it all the time. I can build stuff I need by combining things that exist and putting them together in ways that I want. It's worth having in the tool kit.


----------



## Deep Data Loops (May 3, 2020)

So there are some Reaktor people here, but some drifting from it. Interesting. I never came across anything else being easier to build stuff that complex, not having to script and design your own UI.
I don’t like that you need to pay (much) to have it work in the free Player.
But before all that I find synths like Monark pretty convincing in terms of sound quality and design. Then there’s all the unique complex stuff as well..


----------



## Robo Rivard (May 3, 2020)

I tried, but I gave up.


----------



## EvilDragon (May 4, 2020)

Reaktor (previously called Generator) is actually what I learned to do synthesis on.


----------



## Deep Data Loops (May 5, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> Reaktor (previously called Generator) is actually what I learned to do synthesis on.


So you are here as well  I think every real Reaktor head knows you


----------



## Deep Data Loops (May 5, 2020)

Robo Rivard said:


> I tried, but I gave up.


I have my borders, too, defenitly. Can’t understand deep stuff inside. But there are enough works from others to use...also Blocks is easier...


----------



## gallantknight (May 5, 2020)

The majority of my time in Reaktor has been playing music with other people's creations, and I do enjoy that. 

A couple of months ago, I started to learn more about creating my own instruments using Reaktor, but the few experiments that I have created were using Blocks because they are far more visually appealing to work with than the under-the-hood Reaktor patching.


----------



## ironbut (May 6, 2020)

Love Reaktor!
For drone, sound design, random, glitchy pads, it's my fav!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (May 6, 2020)

It’s still one of my favourites - endless possibilities, especially with the amazing patches in the online User’s Library.


----------



## HeliaVox (May 7, 2020)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> It’s still one of my favourites - endless possibilities, especially with the amazing patches in the online User’s Library.


Agreed, its the user library that keeps reaktor on my computer. Such creativity there.


----------



## JPQ (May 13, 2020)

I try learn it more. even many nice ni stuiff is made with it.


----------



## greggybud (May 17, 2020)

I have been using Reaktor since Transformator-Generaltor days. I ditched Seer Systems Reality for Reaktor. Within a couple years, Reaktor forced me to conclude that I need to write and produce...and let others (program child, Rick Scott, Chet Singer and many more ) build the ensembles because even thought I love synths, they had the best know how to build them.

Until NI released Blocks, some felt that might be the end of Reaktor, because it was hardly being maintained and seemingly becoming stale. During this time, NI also dumped Kore. My interests with Reaktor today aren't nearly as strong, but I feel it's because other developers have sort of caught up. With Serum, continuation of Zebra, plus excellent vintage emulations, it's sort of crowded out my Reaktor interests a bit.

Mostly what keeps me using some Reaktor ensembles today are what I consider speciality ensembles. I know what the ensemble does, I can load it quickly, dial in what I want even on my QconPro, and move on. For example, Ice Pad creates great cold sounding somewhat harsh FM drones. And I still use some modeling synths due to their unique sound.


----------

